# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Sentosa – điểm quyến rũ của “độc đáo Singapore”

## yeuhanoi

*Du lịch  Singapore là độc đáo – “ Uniquely Singapore” còn Sentosa là điếm quyến  rũ của sự độc đáo đó. Chỉ cách đảo lớn Singapore một cây cầu, nhưng  Sentosa lúc nào cũng đông khách du lịch.  Để có đất cho người đi, xe hơi  không được phép vào đảo, việc di chuyển trên đảo đã có xe buýt của đảo,  tầu điện hay cáp treo. Vào mùa cao điểm, những dòng người phải rồng rắn  xếp hàng mua vé để ghé thăm hòn đảo xanh này.*


_Sentosa, điểm nhấn của "độc đáo Singapore"_.

Để  đến đảo Sentosa, bạn đi MRT tuyến Tây Bắc đến trạm Harbourfront (NE1),  sau đó đi xe buýt đến Sentosa ở trạm trung chuyển xe buýt. Nếu đi  Sentosa express hay cáp treo, bạn sẽ theo hướng dẫn ở các biển chỉ đường  đi lên tầng ba của trung tâm mua sắm “Vivo City” để mua vé đi Setosa.  Chuyến cuối cùng từ Vivo đến Sentosa và ngược lại vào lúc 24 giờ (giá xe  buýt và tàu express 3S$, cáp treo khứ hồi 13.9$/người lớn, 8.5$ trẻ  em).

Trước đây, Sentosa chỉ là một làng chài, cũng từng là doanh  trại của quân đội Anh. Sau đó, Sentosa được sự can thiệp một cách chuyên  nghiệp của những nhà kinh doanh du lịch, Sentosa đã trở thành điểm du  lịch phức hợp ấn tượng. Sentosa là sự kếp hợp hài hòa giữa một khu vui  chơi giải trí nhiệt đới, công viên thiên nhiên và trung tâm di sản thu  hút du khách từ nhiều nơi trên thế giới.


Vivo City - điểm bán vé đi đảo Sentosa

Địa  điểm đầu tiên của cuộc hành trình khám phá Sentosa là Bảo tàng sáp, nơi  tái hiện lịch sử phát triển Singapore từ thế kỷ 14 đến nay. Các bước  hình thành và phát triển của xã hội Singapore đa sắc tộc được thể hiện  vô cùng khéo léo và tinh tế qua những tác phẩm bằng sáp kích cỡ như  thật, hết sức đa dạng và sống động. Ngoài ra, rất nhiều nhân vật nổi  tiếng thế giới cũng có mặt tại đây : các Tổng thống Mỹ Bush, Clinton;  Tổng thống Irac Saddam Hussein; Chủ tịch Trung Quốc Hồ Cẩm Đào, cựu Thủ  tướng Anh Tony Blair,  nhà bác học Einstein; các nghệ sĩ như Thành Long,  Marilyn Monroe, Madona, ban nhạc Beatles, diễn viên điện ảnh Pierce  Brosnan (điệp viên 007), Vương phi Diana, cầu thủ bóng đá David Beckham  v.v…


Các điểm giải trí ở Sentosa thật đa dạng và đáp ứng sở  thích của tất cả mọi người. Đối với trẻ con, Sentosa chính là thiên  đường cho các hoạt động giải trí của trẻ. Trẻ con chạy nhảy khắp đảo và  vào xem phim bốn chiều, phim hoạt hình ở Sentosa 4D Magix. Các em khoái  chí trên những chiếc xe ván trượt đặc biệt chỉ có tại Sentosa hoặc thích  thú khám phá Thế giới nước và Hồ cá heo hồng ( Underwater World &  Dolphin Lagoon). 


_Đối với trẻ con, Sentosa chính là thiên đường của các hoạt động giải trí._

Những  người trẻ thì muốn chiêm ngưỡng cảnh đẹp của đảo từ độ cao 37m bằng  cách leo lên Đài quan sát tại miệng của bức tượng sư tử biển Merlion –  biểu tượng của Singapore. Tại tầng 9 (miệng sư tử) và tầng 12 (đầu sư  tử), bạn có thể ngắm toàn cảnh Sentosa với những con đường mòn ẩn hiện  trong rừng nhiệt đới, bãi biển Siloso hoang sơ cát trắng, cảng Singapore  tấp nập những con tàu vào ra… Buổi tối, bạn sẽ thấy bầu trời Singapore  lộng lẫy bởi những vì sao đủ màu nhấp nháy. 

Cũng  không nên bỏ qua Vườn bướm (Butterfly Park) là nhà của 2.500 loài bướm  đủ chủng loại và Vương Quốc côn trùng ( Insect Kingdom) cạnh bên với hơn  3.000 loài côn trùng quý hiếm và 5.000 con đom đóm. Đài quan sát Tiger (  Tiger Sky tower) rên đảo Sentosa là dành cho những người thích độ cao.  Với độ cao 131m, tương đương với tòa nhà 50 tầng, dù là giữa ban ngày,  hay chiều tối…cảnh vật nhìn từ ngọn tháp vừa thơ mộng, vừa bao quát khắp  hòn đảo. Nếu bạn không vào tháp, thì đừng quên ngắm ngọn tháp từ từ di  chuyển lên cao, trông như một ổ bánh khổng lồ được đưa lên bầu trời.


_Merlion Walk - đường đi bộ dài 120m nối các điểm du lịch trên đảo Sentosa._

Khi  màn đêm buông xuống, đi bộ dọc theo Merlion Walk - con đường dành cho  người đi bộ dài 120m, để ngắm những vòi phun nước rực rỡ sắc màu và khám  phá truyền thuyết về biểu tượng Sư tử biển. Điểm đến chính của du khách  thường là công viên nhạc nước. Chương trình nhạc nước “Bài ca của biển"  - "Song of the sea” là màn trình diễn kỳ ảo, là vũ điệu mê đắm giữa  nước và lửa; là sự kết hợp tuyệt vời của ánh sáng laser, âm thanh, nước,  lửa và các vũ công Singapore trong không gian đa chiều…


_Vũ điệu mê đắm của biển " Song of the sea" khiến du khách thán phục._

Đến  Sentosa, chắc sẽ không ai nói thiên nhiên làm nên cảnh đẹp mà chính đôi  tay và trí óc của  con người làm nên tất cả. Một ngày trên đảo Sentosa,  bạn sẽ có trải nghiệm thế nào là sống giữa thiên nhiên. Quà tặng của  thiên nhiên là bình an, thư giãn.

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch singapore, click vào du lịch singapore

----------

